# automatic window opener/closer



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

i bought one on ebay that lets you open and close you windows with your remote. when i pluged it in to the obd-ii the horn beeped three times then the horn just blew untill i unpluged it. i have a email out to the seller. i hope to get this working or get another one that works.







http://www.ebay.com/itm/Car-Auto-Wi...866?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc7e43a42


----------



## gadawg1024 (Feb 3, 2012)

Mine did the same but I unplugged and plugged it back in like 4 times and it finally worked. Still trying to figure out the pattern to roll them down though.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

gadawg1024 said:


> Mine did the same but I unplugged and plugged it back in like 4 times and it finally worked. Still trying to figure out the pattern to roll them down though.


yeah, ive been meaning to try again but im going to do it somewhere where my neighbors dont have to listen to the horn blasting


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I wouldnt install anything from ebay that plugs straight into the ECU. No one has any idea who makes these things. And if you plug that thing in and it shorts out your entire ECU, I doubt the dealer is going to cover that one.


----------

